# Error msg. says PRISM Profiles Server Module has encountered a problem



## voonlw (May 13, 2005)

I have been using a wireless modem and recently got hijacked. The error message is as above. I now have to switch to cable modem which appears to be working. As soon as I hook up my wireless card, the entire computer hangs. 

I have run Spybot and Microsoft anti-spyware but nothing was detected.

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

Your problem does not appear to be malware related. 

I'm moving this thread to the Network section where it can better addressed by the proper personel.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by uninstalling the wireless card's drivers and reinstall them.


----------



## voonlw (May 13, 2005)

I've tried reinstalling the wireless with no avail. The same error message pops up and the system tends to hang. I'm worried that it may be spyware or that security has been breached.
Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

Spyware love being able to connect to the internet to serve you advertisements. 

It's not in their interest to block your internet access.


----------



## Tim Conway (Sep 11, 2007)

I get the same error message - but only when I log into my Guest account - other accounts on the same computer are OK.


----------



## Futuo (Jun 19, 2008)

Was this ever resolved? I'm having the same problem. My computer is freezing, sometimes every five minutes, sometimes every five hours. Every time i reboot i get the error message: PRISM Profiles Server Module has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience, etc...
Any suggestions?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's part of the wireless card's drivers, so I'd try upgrading the drivers first.


----------



## beret00 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok I have the same issue as these other guys but the thing with mine is that it restricts the usage of my internet connection therefore I cannot access the internet which does not allow me to upgrade anything.


----------



## petersidecar (May 5, 2009)

I have the same problem did you ever solve it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Guys, I'm closing this one. If you have an issue, PLEASE post your own individual thread with complete details of your environment, because it's actually rare that the problems are "exactly the same".


----------

